# How long does it take for the nerve damage to set in?



## ttroy (Feb 18, 2009)

I just got my first job as a dishwasher and I was wondering how long it takes for the pain of picking of those dishes to dissipate? Today was my first day and I got to tell that for some strange reason I like it. They already have me pealing potatoes and cleaning shrimp! The chef is really nice and I cant help but respect the guy. He could of given this job to someone with more experience but he's taking a chance on me. I just hope I can live up to his expectations.


----------



## ttroy (Feb 18, 2009)

Its actually more like putting your hand in really hot water. The picking them up doesnt really bug me its the "steaming fresh out of boiling water" dishes that's the problem.


----------



## monetrey (Aug 2, 2009)

For me it took a few days to be able to really hold a hot plate right outa the washer. As for the comment above water boils at 212 let it cool down man. Set it aside and work on something else for a few mintutes. How happy will your chef be if you cant work because you burnt the **** out of your hands. If it needs to go out right away there is no shame in using a dry side towel.


----------



## ttroy (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for the advice!


----------



## pixiediva (Sep 9, 2009)

Chefs wear the towels at their waist for a reason. They use them for everything, including hot pads.


----------

